# Toothless..... Dragon Betta from Petsmart... Pretty Awesome!



## reuszepa (Jun 14, 2011)

Picked this guy up from Petsmart a few weeks ago for my sons Biorb Life. Lots of personality, and just a beautiful guy.

P.


----------



## SlinkyInk (Dec 31, 2011)

Love his colors! He looks like he has an attitude. LOL!


----------



## pinkcupid765 (Aug 14, 2011)

You got him from Petsmart?! Oh, you lucky ducky!!!


----------



## reuszepa (Jun 14, 2011)

Big attitude. He must be able to see his reflection in the acrylic because he flares every time the lights in my sons room are turned off.


----------



## kmcclasky (Dec 31, 2011)

Love the colors


----------



## blueridge (Jul 1, 2011)

Love his colors!! He's gorgeous! He looks like the betta I got from Petsmart a few weeks ago too.


----------



## newf (May 10, 2009)

wow..he is very nice looking.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Gorgeous! It seems like Petsmart and Petco are getting better and better bettas. 

Also you have a good hand with aquatic photography. I've never been able to get great shots of any of my fish.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's beautiful. I find that my 2 plakats have more attitude than my other guys.


----------



## hotrod57ts (Nov 9, 2011)

very nice


----------



## yayagirl1209 (Dec 3, 2011)

He's a handsome little man.


----------



## rbrbetta (Nov 5, 2011)

his finnage could use some work but he has a really strong body which is hard to find and from the looks of it no spoon head, A+ for a petsmart fish, wish my petsmart carried some like that, most here are the size of my 2 month fry and dying.


----------



## PixelatedPaint (Nov 19, 2011)

I love how light the blue is...handsome man.


----------



## Rex and Flower (Jan 3, 2012)

That was a lucky find. The betta looks Fabulous by the way!


----------



## Gloria (Sep 22, 2011)

he is gorgeous... is he names after the dragon 'toothless' from "How to Train Your Dragon"?


----------



## reuszepa (Jun 14, 2011)

He is named after Toothless from How to Train Your Dragon. It's one of my sons favorite movies...... and mine as well. 

Fitting name, I thought.


----------



## Gloria (Sep 22, 2011)

yay.. I picked it  I do love that movie, it is so cute... he is just as cute as the dragon from the movie too


----------



## Rex and Flower (Jan 3, 2012)

Same here


----------



## BabeIcanDisco (Oct 14, 2011)

Awesome find from petsmart. I don't think mine even offers pk bettas.


----------

